# How Do You Handle People Who Suddenly Want To Borrow a Gun?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/how-would-you-handle-people-who-suddenly-want-to-borrow-a-gun/


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't loan out firearms.......of any kind. Period!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

No.
Works for me, but I've yet to have that problem. People who know me know the answer.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/how-would-you-handle-people-who-suddenly-want-to-borrow-a-gun/


The truth about guns is a misnomer. BS opinions IMHO.
I don't think that any right minded person would put a firearm in the hands of someone who suddenly felt the need in a time of crises. A recipe for tragedy and jail time is what I anticipate.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Years ago, I had an FFL. I met a guy in the gym while pumping iron. We ended up becoming gym buddies, spotting for one another and such. 

Of course, the topic of firearms came up and I told him that I had an FFL. All of a sudden, he was interested in buying a handgun.

There was something about him and his mindset that put me off. I was not interested in helping him to buy / acquire a handgun. For quite a while, I avoided the subject, only to talk about it if he brought it up.

Long story made short(er), I quit that particular gym and became a member of one that was much closer to where I lived. I didn't tell him I was going to, I just quit showing up at the gym I used to be a member of. 

My gut instinct very rarely, if at all, lets me down. It was telling me to move on.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

There are only two people who I would give a gun to, my brother in law, who doesn’t need any anyhow (already has too many since he was a little kid), and my best friend from childhood. They are the only two alive who I would trust to use one appropriately. Everybody else can easily go buy one as far as I am concerned and if they can’t, I don’t want to give them one of mine.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you suddenly find a need to want a firearm, you won't be getting it from me.
Needing a firearm is not the same as knowing how to use a firearm responsibly, and, to tell you the truth, I just don't trust you.
Were you a properly responsible person, you would already have, and know how to use, your own defensive weapon. You wouldn't need one of mine.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Ok, I did it once several years ago. I have a good friend that was living alone in Mt. Washington which is in the hills just above L.A. She called and told me the cops had chased a suspect through her neighborhood the night before and she was a little scared. I knew she owned a Beretta 32 ACP but it was still at her parent's house in Detroit. She did not ask, I told her that I would loan her my Beretta Tomcat while she went through the process of buying an S&W small frame 38 spl. When she picked up her gun after the waiting period she returned my Beretta. 
Like I said, that was over fifteen years ago and the laws were different then.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

There is no way in hell anyone borrows mine.
You may come to the range with me and use mine,but all mine stay in my possession.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> The truth about guns is a misnomer. BS opinions IMHO.
> I don't think that any right minded person would put a firearm in the hands of someone who suddenly felt the need in a time of crises. A recipe for tragedy and jail time is what I anticipate.
> 
> GW


I agree about TTAG and your comments, Goldwing.
I thought this would be a good topic for discussion given current events.

BYC


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Those that know me would never ask me to "borrow a firearm" and they already know the answer. "NO". As others have stated here be a responsible gun owner and save yourself the heartache. It is a valid question these days so one should consider the question and your reply.
*See post #7 I could not say it any better than that!
*One thing the link or article did get correct is calling it what is is a "Chinese coronavirus"!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PhuBai70 said:


> Ok, I did it once several years ago. I have a good friend that was living alone in Mt. Washington which is in the hills just above L.A. She called and told me the cops had chased a suspect through her neighborhood the night before and she was a little scared. I knew she owned a Beretta 32 ACP but it was still at her parent's house in Detroit. She did not ask, I told her that I would loan her my Beretta Tomcat while she went through the process of buying an S&W small frame 38 spl. When she picked up her gun after the waiting period she returned my Beretta.
> Like I said, that was over fifteen years ago and the laws were different then.


Good post, and I can see your point.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

That was a good thing you did and a judgement call. I too can see your reasoning here.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I don't loan out firearms.......of any kind. Period!


Sho nuff!!!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I suppose no matter how strongly you may feel about any given matter, there will almost always be an extenuating circumstance that you may not have considered, but others have.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I worked for most of my life as a machinist/mechanic and learned how easy it is to say "No, I'm sorry but I don't loan out my tools". No need to justify why/why not, The same with guns "No, I don't loan out my guns", no need to explain why. None of my friends, potential gun borrowers, will have "extenuating circumstances" as most all have their own gun needs covered, and some better than I do.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

mdi said:


> I worked for most of my life as a machinist/mechanic and learned how easy it is to say "No, I'm sorry but I don't loan out my tools". No need to justify why/why not, The same with guns "No, I don't loan out my guns", no need to explain why. None of my friends, potential gun borrowers, will have "extenuating circumstances" as most all have their own gun needs covered, and some better than I do.


I pretty much feel as you do. But, at my advanced age of 65, I learned many years ago, to never say never.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sign at a local car-repair shop: "The Guy Who Lends Tools is Out Today."

Sign at my old-friend-gunsmith's shop:
Labor................$50.00/hour
If You Watch.....$75.00/hour
If You Help.......$150.00/hour

Sign in Our Kitchen: "Guns? What guns?"


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

Anybody I might be willing to loan a gun to, already has their own guns... Otherwise, "No".


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Lending the gun would be no problem. How much trouble would it be getting the gun back? How about giving directions to the nearest Sportsman's warehouse or similar.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

No. I bought guns for Wife, Son, Daughter and my best Friend. I was asked before and once since this panic started. It's NO! If they were serious they would have taken my offer of free training and use of my guns prior to buying their own. Now they want to BORROW one? The excuse was ""The WIfe won't let me spend the money." Too bad. If your Wife rules you that bad maybe she should buy a gun. The last one was my BIL. He has owned guns in the past but sold them to make a buck. I told him head to the Big Box store you can hand over cash and get a gun. No waiting period. No, much easier and cheaper to "borrow? one of mine. My Wife backed me 100% even though it's her Sister's husband. She remember's the $2500.00 loan it took two years to get back while they bought new cars.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I learned my lesson at an early age. My next older brother "borrowed" without permission, mind you, my beautiful 870 Wingmaster 28" vent rib modified choke 12 gauge shotgun and went bird hunting.

I walked 2.5 miles six days a week to deliver 45 papers in all types of Wisconsin weather to earn the money for that gun. It took a long time to accomplish, but I got it done so I could hunt with it on my twelfth birthday.
My brother had a part time job and could have bought his own shotgun, but he decided that he could just use mine and keep his money in hi pocket.
On his hunt with my 870 his first shot was a squib, the second was full power and shredded the barrel.
When he returned the ruined gun he was mad at me because my gun nearly killed him.

GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No, next question


----------

